# iPod Touch/iPhone Section?



## GenesisX (Mar 11, 2010)

Could be in other devices


----------



## Dangy (Mar 11, 2010)

I agree. Alot of people (Not me) have an jailbroken iTouch.


----------



## GenesisX (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah i've been on my ipod touch more now ;P


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 11, 2010)

I would love if they have a new section dedicated to the ipod Touch/iPhone.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't - if you're gonna have itouch/iphone then why not for other phone OS's like Sybian or Android


----------



## Dangy (Mar 11, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> I don't - if you're gonna have itouch/iphone then why not for other phone OS's like Sybian or Android



Yeah, I guess you're right...


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 11, 2010)

The iPod Touch is more off a gaming device than the Android.  Not saying that the Android isn't a gaming device.


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> The iPod Touch is more off a gaming device than the Android.  Not saying that the Android isn't a gaming device.


:facepalm: Android is a firmware. Same goes for Symbian. >.> 
:facepalm: iPod Touches are not gaming devices (don't care if you consider it one because I don't)


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 11, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know its a firmware.  But they call them Android phones for a reason.  When I say Android I mean all the Android phones all in one.  iPod Touch is a gaming device even Steve Jobs said so!


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 11, 2010)

Lol Steve Jobs. >.> 

Specify phone since you only said android which is the firmware itself.


----------



## Krestent (Mar 11, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Lol Steve Jobs. >.>
> 
> Specify phone since you only said android which is the firmware itself.


He's talking about all the phones collectively that run Android


----------



## TemperPro (Mar 11, 2010)

These days, Quite alot of people have ipods/iphones, So i agree with making this new section.


----------



## sk8erbilly (Mar 12, 2010)

How about just a Mobile section, you just post about ANY mobile. People could post guides on how to hack/jailbreak there phones and new games and such.


----------



## playallday (Mar 12, 2010)

+1.

I just sold my iPod today, but I can see how it would be very useful.

I might talk to Costello about helping out with a mobile site, since I've done some PHP/forum work before.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 27, 2010)

Now there is a Dingoo section there is no reason not have one now for iPhone/Ipod Touch, and every other popular handheld device.


----------



## prowler (Apr 27, 2010)

No.
Wait until iPod/iPhone/iPad get more popular on the forum (it's barely talked about)
No point adding a section if it ain't going to be discussed that much.



			
				Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I know its a firmware.  But they call them Android phones for a reason.  When I say Android I mean all the Android phones all in one.  iPod Touch is a gaming device even Steve Jobs said so!


If you count a fuck ton of converted flash games, then go on, call it a gaming device.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 27, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Now there is a Dingoo section there is no reason not have one now for iPhone/Ipod Touch, and every other popular handheld device.



Although I was pretty against the idea of a Ipod section (and a Dingoo section for that matter) things have changed seeing as we do have a  Dingoo section now. I cant see any reason why we shouldn't have an ipod section now. After all an ipod touch/phone is a far more legitimate current gaming platform then the Dingoo will ever be.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 27, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> I cant see any reason why we shouldn't have an ipod section now.


Other then the fact that ShopTemp doesn't sell them or accessories for them.


----------



## Jemlee (Apr 27, 2010)

+100 xD

I am IN!!!

Cuz I got my iphone 3gs 2 days ago xD


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 27, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh I said a similar thing when I saw the new Dingoo section myself.


----------



## GenesisX (Mar 11, 2010)

Could be in other devices


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 27, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol we're assholes right?


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 27, 2010)

Can i have a forum for my old watch? i can play tetris on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nah, anyway, i do have an iPod 3g and a HTC Hero, so i see no reason why not a section dedicated to iPod/iPhone/iPad and Android OS phones,
it doesn't have to be always pure gaming stuff on forums like this


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 27, 2010)

I think a mobile/pda section would be better and more general, and would include iphones/ipods


----------



## Gagarin (Apr 27, 2010)

I would love that section.
BTW, can someone help me with my ipod touch? Cydia doesn't work on it and I don't know how to reinstall it.


----------



## alidsl (Apr 27, 2010)

Try using redsn0w to "rejailbreak" it

also I already made a thread about this a month ago, it got ignored and died


----------



## mad567 (Apr 27, 2010)

PErsonally i think an Ipod and Iphone selection has to be created because.....
There are lot of people in the forum that own one......

It's simple you don't create a selection because a product exists.......
You create a selection when there is a wide variety of people that own one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.......


----------



## tijntje_7 (Apr 27, 2010)

^ That's not true, you create a section when there's a wide veriety of people that are interested in talking and stuff about the product.
Which I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Support


----------



## mad567 (Apr 27, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ^ That's not true, you create a section when there's a wide veriety of people that are interested in talking and stuff about the product.
> Which I am
> Support



Yeah That was my deepest meaning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 27, 2010)

Maybe we should just make an "Other Mobile Devices" section that covers iPod Touches, iPhones, iPads (yes, iPads), and other popular mobile phones.


----------



## The Ey Man (Apr 27, 2010)

Would make a lot of sense, even though I'm strongly against jailbreaking iPods, since it just causes frustration when downloading simple things.

But even though, a section for it would make a lot of sense, but not sure about "grouping other devices" would work, since they don't share same apps and function.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 27, 2010)

The Ey Man said:
			
		

> Would make a lot of sense, even though I'm strongly against jailbreaking iPods, since it just causes frustration when downloading simple things.
> 
> But even though, a section for it would make a lot of sense, but not sure about "grouping other devices" would work, since they don't share same apps and *function.*


yes, they do, the iphone is just another smartphone, and the ipod touch is just another PDA


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 30, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Maybe we should just make an "Other Mobile Devices" section that covers iPod Touches, iPhones, iPads (yes, iPads), and other popular mobile phones.


I agree.
There could easily be a few stickies for a few mobile devices to make it organized.


----------



## saxamo (Apr 30, 2010)

There are a hell of a lot more, and polished games for the iPhone platform than android and other sorts of mobile OS's.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 30, 2010)

saxamo said:
			
		

> There are a hell of a lot more, and polished games for the iPhone platform than android and other sorts of mobile OS's.



you are obviously not old enough to remember palmOS.  Or the Ngauge for that matter.


----------



## redact (Apr 30, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> After all an ipod touch/phone is a far more legitimate current gaming platform then the Dingoo will ever be.
> +1 for an iphone os devices section
> i'll need to spam it when i get my touch 3g
> 
> ...


*N-Gage
and who would *want* to remember the n-gage? X'D
just look at it


----------



## redact (Apr 30, 2010)

edit: whoops, posted it twice :S


----------



## BORTZ (May 2, 2010)

I remember this kind of thing has come up before and was always shot down. I feel like there is too much out there to cover it all so we have the other consoles section as well as the General off topic threads.


----------



## fairlyevenparents (May 2, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Maybe we should just make an "Other Mobile Devices" section that covers iPod Touches, iPhones, iPads (yes, iPads), and other popular mobile phones.


+1


----------



## Hadrian (May 4, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Didn't the N-Gage have decent games for it?  I remember wanting one


Had quite a few actually, was hoping som e would have got ported to DS as they were too good to be unplayed.


----------



## Danny600kill (May 4, 2010)

I do hope it is taken into consideration, do you think one of the staff could make it known to all the other staff, I know lots of people would love this, and yes I understand that this is Nintendo based forum, and that we can't have forums made for every need, but if you could just maybe consider it and then give us your verdict after you have considered it, I think we all would be happy, even if it is a no, it would just be nice to have an answer

thanks guys


----------



## GenesisX (Mar 11, 2010)

Could be in other devices


----------



## Hadrian (May 4, 2010)

Well as for Apple products we could just have an Apple section to discuss all things Mac, iPod, etc.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 4, 2010)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> saxamo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not old enough? Heck, I'm 16 and I still own and sometimes use a PalmIIIxe (great device btw, if you can find a working one I suggest you buy it immediately).


----------



## p1ngpong (May 4, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Well as for Apple products we could just have an Apple section to discuss all things Mac, iPod, etc.



That could work, although we don't see a huge amount of mac threads, we mostly get ipod related ones these days. But I like the idea of an other mobile devices section regardless, I think it would be handy to have a little place for people to chat about their cell phones and other gadgets.


----------



## alidsl (May 4, 2010)

Recently i've been seeing iphone theads in general console discussion and the other consoles and oldies section aswell. It would help contain the topics to one place and it can just be a sub section like the ps3 or xbox sections


----------



## metamaster (Jun 13, 2010)

Technicaly, it should be the iOS section, iOS being the new official name given to ipod touch, iphone and ipad category (or that might be for the software... I'm not to sure)


----------



## Technik (Jun 14, 2010)

Umm...Yeah, iphone section FTw!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 14, 2010)

edit:
ok the one im referring to was deleted sooooo


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 7, 2010)

Felt like bumping this instead of making a new thread.

There's more threads than ever that would fill up an iDevices/Other Mobile Devices section. Just look in General Console Discussion and you can see a bunch. Seeing all the points here and agreements I just think this idea should really be considered by the higher ups.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 7, 2010)

I think it's time for a new sub-forum, even a Mobile section in general would suffice but there is just too much iDevice discussion in the General Console Discussion






There is at least eight threads there regarding iDevices


----------



## ImperialX (Aug 8, 2010)

I think an Apple section won't hurt. Will keep all the Apple owners in one place, and keep the haters out of discussions.


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 8, 2010)

ImperialX said:
			
		

> I think an Apple section won't hurt. Will keep all the Apple owners in one place, and keep the haters out of discussions.



I'd rather be a Mobile Devices section, which would include Ipods and Phones ( Droid ) ect, it would be more beneficial


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 8, 2010)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> ImperialX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with this. Might as well save room by making it Apple products and Droid phones.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 8, 2010)

i agree aswell, i would spend a lot of time there if there was a ipod touch forum.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 8, 2010)

Mobile/PDA section would be awesome!, i prolly spend a bit more time on the forums then now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Android
- iPhone/iPod
- iPad (Yeah, iPad should be another section, not under iphone/ipod)
- Symbian
- PalmOS
- Windows Mobile


----------



## Delta517 (Aug 8, 2010)

I want a iPod section too!


----------



## alidsl (Aug 8, 2010)

I really think that there should be a new section but on the other hand we don't know if the admins are working on one now or have restrictions of some kind, I hope there is an idevice section soon


----------



## metamaster (Aug 8, 2010)

This thread has been around since March. I doubt we will get an iOS/Mobile/Apple section any time soon.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 8, 2010)

Don't understand why not. We need it more than that Dingoo section.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 12, 2010)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Mobile/PDA section would be awesome!, i prolly spend a bit more time on the forums then now
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Maybe a general iDevices forum; iPad is more like a supersized iPod in some ways.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 12, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> DjoeN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fix'd. We need a Mobile forum with a few sub-forums. Mainly Android and iOS since they're the 2 big OSes that need hacked. Possibly an "Others" forum for the rest since they will run any program you give them straight off.


----------



## GenesisX (Mar 11, 2010)

Could be in other devices


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah that would be ideal. such a section.


----------

